# Sirius Receiver



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

Well,

I've given XM a good try but am not impressed. Going to look at Sirius receivers tomorrow and thought I would solicit some advice. Right now I have an XM Commander and it was permanantly installed in my Mountaineer. Would appreciate some feedback on Sirius models: 1) permantly install vs. plug-n-play, that is, I might get a separate dockig unit for my wife's car, so she can use it as well and I would like to know if those are just as sturdy and reliable as the permanantly installed types; 2) with my XM Commander, I've had an ongoing problem with the sound output in that no matter how I tweak the settings, I always have to turn the volume on my stereo way up, which is a pain when I forget and hit CD or radio and blow my ears off; and 3) I have Sirius with my DISH at home, and now have to admit that my wife was right, and I should have gotten it for the car the first time, dangit :grin: !

Thanks


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

Rodsman said:


> Well,
> 
> I've given XM a good try but am not impressed. Going to look at Sirius receivers tomorrow and thought I would solicit some advice. Right now I have an XM Commander and it was permanantly installed in my Mountaineer. Would appreciate some feedback on Sirius models: 1) permantly install vs. plug-n-play, that is, I might get a separate dockig unit for my wife's car, so she can use it as well and I would like to know if those are just as sturdy and reliable as the permanantly installed types; 2) with my XM Commander, I've had an ongoing problem with the sound output in that no matter how I tweak the settings, I always have to turn the volume on my stereo way up, which is a pain when I forget and hit CD or radio and blow my ears off; and 3) I have Sirius with my DISH at home, and now have to admit that my wife was right, and I should have gotten it for the car the first time, dangit :grin: !
> 
> Thanks


 I have has Sirius for 2 months now and I love it. The content is good the signal I get is good. As for the plug n play I have the Clarion Calypso reciever in my 1996 Toyota Camry and it works good. The only problem is the low background noise i get if I turn the volume high. I have a hard line direct wired FM transmitter. I was using the wireless FM transmitter but got too much static. I suggest getting the direct line reciever. If you go with the plug n play, The Clarion Calypso is a good investment.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Check out the XACT line of receivers. I have the Xact StreamJocky II and I love the thing. I have the home and vehicle kit. It has a nice strong FM transmitter and you can choose any frequency on the FM band. Some of the earlier receivers only let you choose 3 or 4 and with so many terrestrial signals in the air that just wasn't feasible.

http://www.xactcommunication.com/


----------

